# 2008 Annual SMF Gathering Alert



## peculiarmike

Dutch, Monty, Ron, Joe - could this become a sticky so it stays around a bit???

As the end of 2007 approaches it is time to think about putting together the 2008 2nd Annual SMF Gathering.
The 2007 1st Annual Gathering was a _resounding success_, though lightly attended.
We would like to see SMF member attendance increase and put some faces with those names, build new friendships, do some SERIOUS smokin', and help us eat all that fine food. 
Those of you who are gainfully employed (not all of us are) will soon begin scheduling your 2008 vacation time. I will post more information as soon as it becomes available so you can work this event into your plans.
Generally, I think we will look at about the same time frame and location area -June and someplace south of Kansas City. I am beginning to explore possibilities.
More as I get it! Stay tuned.

peculiarmike
SMF Events Coordinator


----------



## fatback joe

Florida is South of KC.  LOL


----------



## walking dude

kewl........kc is just 2.5 hours south of me
so a "little" south of there would werk.....


----------



## got smoke

how far is that from wisconsin?


----------



## pigcicles

I can't wait! Last year was really a good time, Rilly it was.


Mike if you need anything to help .. let me know. I'll give ya all the help I can.

Congrats on the Coordinator job. Hope you get your Gold Colored name plate soon.


----------



## glued2it

Sounds like Fun! Where was the last one?


----------



## bbq bubba

I think since Michigan has the MOST member's, we need to move this a lil further north 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I know you guy's enjoyed the 100* temps and high humidity


----------



## tonto1117

Clinton, MO.


----------



## seaham358

We could also try to organize an East and West Coast meeting to get more members involved in a get together.


----------



## cajun_1

How far is ? gathering from Idaho?


----------



## gramason

I like that, or have a couple a gatherings throughout the state to cut down on some travel.


----------



## blackhawk19

Yeah, and Alabama is on the way! COOL!!


----------



## peculiarmike

From an old Ricky Nelson song - 
You can't please everyone..................................


----------



## smokeys my pet

SO TRUE AND NEVER WILL. BUT I LIKE ALL THE IDEAS!!


----------



## ajthepoolman

If we all are to be happy with the location, then we will all have to be appointed Event Coordinator and hold our own little pow wows!  I hope that the alternative will bring enough people together for 2008.  

Perhaps we should look into a regional appointment of coordinators for the different geographical areas.


----------



## zapper

Oh Oh! I smell a SMF "Road Rally" coming on! Two weeks of running around the country meeting folks and eating Que!


----------



## teacup13

i know that time of year is really nice around here....lol

maybe we can have a west/mid-west thing go at the same time as i know for sure i cant travel down that way @ that time of year

maybe a regional sort of thing, lines to be determined later..lol


----------



## tonto1117

I hear Ada Michigan is a beautifull place for a gathering.....


----------



## crewdawg52

Ya know.......He does have a very good point!


----------



## crewdawg52

Really, in all seriousness (
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Yeah, right), Silver Lake was kinda nice! or even better, Kensington State Park......Its almost at the cross roads of I-96 & US-23, just east of Brighton, MI.


----------



## glued2it

Lebanon, KS is the center of the 48 states. So I can see the logic of KC.

How can you really accommodate all the members????
I could argue the fact that SMF is based out of tulsa and it should be here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






What was the logic of last years plan?


----------



## hawgheaven

I hear that the Delaware sea shore is a great place to have a gathering...


----------



## got smoke

from my house to lebanon ks is 638 miles or 11 hrs thats a long drive but who knows for next year. this years vac is all set already going on a cruise and going to bristol nite race in tenn.


----------



## ruggersal

The delaware shores are nice I go to Ocean city maryland all the time.  Good place for the mid atlantic regional gathering.


----------



## peculiarmike

Yeah, you _could_ argue that. But it wouldn't fly.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I was not involved in last years planning so I can't answer that one.
Last year the attendance was low, 9 members plus families. But the folks who attended were outstanding and it turned out great. We did not utilize a fraction of the location where it was held. Hoping it is bigger and better this year.
You are correct about the central U.S. location and the logic behind it.
Ultramag drove 1/4 mile to the location, Bud & Tonto drove 700 miles, in a 37 ft. motorhome towing a Lang 60 smoker. I think anyone who _really_ wants to be there WILL be there.
As I said, you can't please everyone. Just have to do the best you can.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## ron50

Mike:

You are right on. Wherever you decide it will be convienient for some, and inconvenient for others.
Do what you think works best.
Those who can come will, those who can't will be missed.


----------



## low&slow

You know his plane crashed in my grandma's pasture in Dekalb? I was living there and saw it all. I was only 10 or 11 at the time, and had no clue who Ricky Nelson was, but I remember that day well. My grandma still lives there too.


----------



## fatback joe

Maybe hold it in conjunction with a contest.  Plenty to see and do that way, members can still meet and hang out and the location is covered, and if you are cooking, enter and maybe win some money to cover the trip.


http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?year=2007&month=07&id=816  Tulsa in July.


----------



## smokeys my pet

If I can make it anywhere I will. I would love to meet all these great people in person. I think I have about a 10hr drive limit in my head but who knows?????????????????????????????????


----------



## zapper

Fatback Joe kind of has an idea there to work with.



Maybe like a SMF tent, booth, area, camp ground, meeting place/time or something along those lines at established Q fest or events. 


Do the "Find the most SMF hat" thing at a big event or the "Find the most SMF thong" hunt


Just throwing out suggestions.
OK, You can throw out the thong hunt suggestion if you want
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Seriously, I do understand the efforts and difficulty to try to organize and pull off any event like this and my thanks go out to anyone that works towards making it happen. I don't think that anyone is really offended that the event is not as nearby as possible or that it may not work out with their schedule. Whether I make it to any of the events or not, I appreciate the invites and all of the hard work put forth to host such an event and hope that everyone that does attend has a GREAT time!



Here is to the brethern one and all!


----------



## brianj517

I haven't seen it mentioned yet, but what about the idea of combining some of the travel...like regional carpooling? Maybe its just because I'm newly single, again, but the idea of a long 10-12 hour drive by myself seems kinda boring...not to mention expensive. I for one would certainly entertain the idea of meeting up with a friend or two from the group here close to the midwest area...say OH, PA, KY or wherever's on the way.

Anyway, wherever its held, I plan to try my best to be there. I missed last years gathering (mostly because of the divorce and finances). Nothing doing this year, though, so get ready friends...the Great State of Ohio WILL be represented...

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## hawgheaven

Or one step further... the "Guess who's _wearing_ the thong" event. Winner gets an all expenses paid trip into complete and total drunkeness...


----------



## tom leopard

MAN!
I just told the wife that we are going to the SMF Rally in June. She happened to remind me that we are going to the "delivery room" in June.
No, not her, but two new grandchildren in June.
And I had looked so forward to meeting all of you, but for any grandfathers out there, I don't need to explain.
Being a grandfather is so much more fun than being a father.
Maybe next year!


----------



## hawgheaven

Truer words have never been spoken... we have 12 now, with 2 more in the oven!


----------



## fatback joe

Shouldn't that be 2 more in the SMOKER?


----------



## shellbellc

Down the shore is awesome!!! 

Hubby and I bought a place in Millsboro, DE, a couple of years back...going to sell it from lack of use, but check out my view from the front porch! Lookin out over Rehobeth Bay towards Dewey Beach!


----------



## jts70

I agree! Michigan is the place


----------



## monstah

Somehow I feel like New Hampshire is not in the running...

Looks like I'm traveling!


----------



## walking dude

hmmmmm

on ONE hand........have all yuz guise in mich

and all of em in ok.

seems like iowa is halfway between...............

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gypsyseagod

hopefully we'll make this one. the lil' 1 might even be up for abt's  by then


----------



## homebrew & bbq

With the computer/electronic expertise we have around here, maybe there could be a couple of simultaneous gatherings with a LIVE FEED between the two. Just a thought.


----------



## glued2it

Actually you may be on to something, Maybee there could a live feed to members at home that weren't able to make it. Or a video.


----------



## walking dude

CONGRATS glued on the elevation to Master of the PIT


----------



## hawgheaven

I like that this is already in the planning stages... and all the great input that's being offered! Of course, I know my DE seashore idea is far from being a viable candidate 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 , but what ever Mike comes up with, I will do my best to get there!

Homebrew, the simultaneous gatherings is a very good idea... that would certainly get more folks together from a bigger portion of the globe... albiet, it would be more fun if we were all in the same place. That idea is a great alternative... especially with gas prices being what they are now.


----------



## pigcicles

Having 'been there - done that' Mike has his hands full. Getting ready for this is a lot more than just coming up with the location.

Last year we planned and tried to accomodate as many as possible with the location being centered as close as possible to those that said they were coming. 

During the planning we came up with a slogan, made meal plans, tried to accomodate those that needed a room instead of camping along with a gazzillion PM's trying to get people to commit to cooking or to just bring something. Along with that - just trying to get people to answer the second or third round of PM's was a major hold up.

We planned right up to the final week on the last SMF Gathering... and still had major players back out and had to scramble to get the meals replanned. 

Hopefully we will have more people commit to attending and not back out - no matter what location is chosen. Mike is an experience traveller and I for one completely trust his decision for the location and planning.

Hope to see as many of you there as possible. It will be a great time.


----------



## pigcicles

On a side note. If there are those of you out there that don't feel you can make the Official Event due to distance or other reason then we have never opposed anyone planning their own local event. Just make it an open invitation to all in your area and take lots of pics.

Best Wishes to Mike and his planning team - Give me a yell if you need anything.


----------



## walking dude

pigs.......just a thought i thought i would throw out there.......

maybe, with so many of us using chat........it would be easier to chat in "REAL TIME".........instead of pms.......as long as we do it far enuff out........so ya'll have a framewerk.......i realize tho, best laid plans and all that.......but i find from another chat room i hang out in......lot easier to get quicker answers......and i do realize, that not all are on at the same time.......maybe set up a sep room for the event........so folks and come and go, answer questions......ask questions....etc.

just a thought


----------



## pigcicles

Dude - that is possible, but much easier to keep track of statements in PM's to sort out as time goes by. You wouldn't believe the number of things that had to be gone through over and over.

Any planning in chat is good. It builds the atmospher for the event, and is good for coming up with ideas. Basically a brain storming tool. 

How Mike decides to attack this will be up to him. He will do an excellent job.


----------



## walking dude

just a thougt.......or maybe after you hash things out in chat, then you can get a pm RIGHT away, on what was planned.....good idea on the pm's to keep track


----------



## ds7662

I am sorry people I will not be able to make it. Our new family member is due in April and  the boss has already told me know trips. Other wise you can bet I would be there.


----------



## teacup13

hows this 

*"SMF Gathering - the Midwest Chapter"*
(or anybody else who want to join) - in conjunction with the official gathering of course


----------



## coz

Not another dang trip to Mi.Birch Run in Feb.Couple fishing trips in summer dang it??Maybe you Mi.folks could coordinate with my fishing pals over there and have a group party at one of the harbors there and fish and eat in the same trip....


----------



## allen

Well I'm 4 1/2 hr from K.C.Mo.


----------



## monty

Congratulations on your new headache, er, uhh, position, Mike!

All kidding aside I think the right person has been chosen for the job.

Since I am sure Vermont is not on the list of hot spots for this year I will most likely not make it. Cannot be too far from the farm and I am expecting new arrivals from spring throughout the summer.

I would entertain hosting a gathering in summer of '09 on my land. Keep that in mind as this all unfolds!

Cheers!


----------



## squeezy

I like the sound of that!


----------



## monty

Squeezy,
It would be about a twelve hour drive for you. But to everyone I have ten very private acres and tents, RV's and what have you would not be a problem and less than ten miles away there are some fine lodgings. Not to mention some super sight seeing.

And about a hundred yards down the road I can guarantee moose sightings all summer and some super photo ops of the critters!

Cheers, Everyone!
The door's open in '09!


----------



## teacup13

if we had another SMF gatherint close to Tonto & Bud, we could get Sqeezy here too, only around 6 hour drive for him and he would pass right through where i live as well..lol

looks like i have to do some research here and see if anybody wants to join in this gathering


----------



## brianj517

Monty,

I spent quite a bit of time in my youth visiting the upper New England states. My grandmother had a little cottage on a lake in East Hampton, Ct. where I spent my summers. She had some close friends that we visited frequently in both Me. and Vt. to go camping.

Its been many years, but I loved the beautiful countryside. If you're serious about hosting a gathering next year, I will definitely try to work out the travel. Its been a long time since I've tackled a 10-12 hour road trip, but I believe this one would be well worth the effort. Both my camera and my appetite will surely enjoy the workout!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## monty

Brian,

The events I have planned for the property this coming summer will determine my ability to host in '09. Right now it looks like a go. But there is a lot of work to do.

My property is located in the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont and I am about a fifteen minute ride from several Canadian border crossings.

I am four hours North of Boston, 3 hours from Montreal, and about 12 hours or so from Toronto.

Depending on route taken and such most residents of the upper Eastern States can be here in 12 hours or less.

So, here's hoping all goes well this summer! I threw out the idea to see if anyone would be interested in Vermont as a location down the road. So far I believe that I am the sole SMF member in Vermont. And I will make my utmost effort to get the things done that need doing. By October of '08 I will know for sure.

A couple of highlights will be fresh eggs for breakfast, definitely a good supply of smoked hams, and a petting zoo.

So the more positive responses I get the greater will be my motivation. And once I get the expansion done on the cabin I can play host to folks who would like to visit! The porch light will be on and the door open.

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi

Well Monty you know I'll be there! Are those dang black flies gone by then? 


As I am already commited to a trip in June I will not be going to the Midwest Gathering , but Iam up for one in late July maybe August.

How about one in PA? Shell what's in PA besides the Hershy Park?


----------



## gypsyseagod

yer coming here for june 6th & the highland games- guess i better clean out the guest room lol


----------



## ron50

Monty:

I'll sure try to make your gathering in '09; long time from now.

I'll also try to make any regional gathering in the mid atlantic or northeast region. 

Once Mike picks a spot and a date I'll see if the big gathering is doable on my end.


----------



## gypsyseagod

was talking to mike in chat & offered any assistance and we'll try to make this year's gathering. but before that- for tenn,ky,indy,or wv members- i'm thinking a superbowl time get together around my place ( i'm southern kentucky) i'm 2 hrs from gypc in evansville indy, 1.5 hrs from nashville,3 hrs from louisville. google glasgow,ky. i have a lot of land for rv's w/ gen sets & i'm out in the country.


----------



## ajthepoolman

I have been to Evansville Indiana!  Loved that town.  Don't really know why, but I told my wife that if we ever moved, it was to Evansville!


----------



## squeezy

Gosh  ... we are almost neighbors friend!


----------



## squeezy

Count me in for '09 for sure ... love the country around there!


----------



## tonto1117

We will do are best to make this one as well no matter where it is finally decided to be held. Hopefully if we know early enough we can get a nearbye comp in at the same time. Anything we can do to help Mike......just let us know


----------



## ultramag

Simply answered, you can't accommodate all the members. The midwest has been decided simply because it's in the middle. It was unanimously agreed it should be very close to, if not in Tulsa due to that being Jeff's locale. As was pointed out last year, there is no way to not sound like, "Hey, my back yard is the best location...wink,wink" but it simply is. The more centrally located the gathering remains the more it affords the most members the best opportunity to attend. We aren't exactly the middle, but we were dang close and had members willing to organize that reside in this area.

BTW, that's Liberal, KS isn't it? 

We did this last year and not a soul went to the contest. Too full and having too much fun at the gathering I reckon.
Truer words have never been spoken. This is an undertaking of epic proportion. The most helpful thing you could do is pay attention to PM's, follow threads about the gathering if you are coming, and the less "clutter" that is posted in these threads the easier they are to use for their intended purpose. The Events Committee will have to read and re-read these threads continually and the more unneccessary posts there are, the more time consuming that is. Thanks in advance for all your cooperation. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





While I agree w/ Joe for the most part here I would like to add this. I think regional events are great, but don't see the need to try to have them the same weekend. Why harm the big annual gathering by drawing attendance away like that? There are many weekends for regional gatherings and you never where some of us may drive to. I went to Tulsa to eat dinner and visit with the Okie and two guys that live right here in MO with me. Go figure. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We did utilize chat somewhat last year. There aren't really alot of questions we need to ask (especially now that we've done it once), and PM's worked great for the most part. Waiting a day or two for a response was no problem, it was the week and month or longer response times that made the blood pressure rise. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And then over and over again just when you thought you were done. 

Not sure what you're going for here. My thoughts on in conjunction with can be found above.

Theresa, don't let these MI guys that are afraid to go for a little ride sway you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You and Walt would be sorely missed.


----------



## glued2it

It's Lebanon, KS 
liberal is by the oklahoma panhandle.

http://www.geocities.com/mapguygk07/..._geocenter.htm


Lots of great info you posted ultramag!!!!


----------



## cowgirl

Yep, Liberal is way over by me.


----------



## bud's bbq

The gathering last year was great. The logistics and planning associated with this type of event are staggering. Urge that we all give Mike, Chad and other planners our full cooperation. 

Mike, just a suggestion: Since SMF is not really a democracy, dictate a place, date and cost. The rest of us can "jump on or jump off" as our schedules/budgets allow.  And believe us, Tonto and I will do our best to be there!!!


----------



## peculiarmike

OK. I have posted the general area and time frame for this event. 
It won't change. 
It is where it is for a reason that has been amply explained.
Now. Watch for more specifics as we get them. And try to plan to be there.
You won't regret attending.


----------



## stl-srt8

St. Louis for us, so KC is a pop fly.  We have friends there too, so easier to justify to the wife!


----------



## ultramag

Neat link on Lebanon. I can't remember what the claim to fame is over by Liberal then. I made many trips from KC to Liberal before the relay points and routes were changed at work. I am very aware of where it's at. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 There was a sign just outside Liberal that claimed they were something similiar to this. 

Oh well, we aren't throwing a shin-dig there anyway.


----------



## peculiarmike

Believe me, that is what is going to happen as soon as we locate a place to have it.


----------

